
Petitparser: Dynamic Grammars in Smalltalk - gjvc
http://scg.unibe.ch/research/helvetia/petitparser
======
lrenggli
I am the author of PetitParser, feel free to ask me anything!

Note that there are also ports to Java ([https://github.com/petitparser/java-
petitparser](https://github.com/petitparser/java-petitparser)), Dart
([https://github.com/petitparser/dart-
petitparser](https://github.com/petitparser/dart-petitparser)), PHP
([https://github.com/mindplay-dk/petitparserphp](https://github.com/mindplay-
dk/petitparserphp)), and a few others ...

